# Mein erster Karpfen !!!



## Franz_16 (30. März 2004)

Hi Boardies 
heute hab ich meinen ersten Karpfen in diesem Jahr gefangen. Es war mehr als eine Herausforderung. 
Nach der Schule entschloss ich mich, es heute noch einmal zu probieren. Als ich am Wasser ankam, erkannte ich dass meine Chancen wohl sehr schlecht stehen würden denn, wir hatten richtig heftigen Wind. Durch den Wind war es sehr kalt. Zu allem Überfluss bemerkte ich auch, dass ich meine Köderbox zuhause vergessen hatte. Somit hatte ich weder Mais noch Würmer. 
Also was tun? fragte ich mich.... 

Also hab ich erstmal mein Auto und meinen Angelkoffer auf den Kopf gestellt um doch noch irgendetwas zu finden. Zum Glück fand ich dann in meinem Angelkoffer noch eine Ecke Brot, vom letzten Jahr. Und die war mehr als hart :q 
Außerdem war es ein Gewässer an dem ich bislang erst zweimal geangelt hatte, nämlich gestern und vorgestern :q 

Und Brot im März??? naja ganz sicher war ich mir meiner Sache ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Doch dann hab ich einfach mal alles aufgebaut, die Ruten montiert und raus damit.... 
Hier mal ein Bild von meinem mit Hightec-Geräten gespickten Angelplatz :q :q 






Tja dann lagen sie da, die Angeln.... und nix tat sich.... mittlerweile war es wirklich kalt geworden. 
Die Wellen klatschten ans Ufer, an der Rutenspitze wäre ein Biss niemals zu erkennen gewesen.... Ich hatte echt keine große Lust mich noch länger zu quälen... 
Doch plötzlich bekam ich auf einer Rute einen heftigen Biss... innerhalb kürzester Zeit riss der Fisch ca 15m Schnur von der Rolle. Anhieb ! Und schon war die Rute krumm. Doch nach ca. 1 Minute wars vorbei.... der Fisch löste sich vom Haken. 
Meine Motivation jetzt noch weiterzuangeln ging gegen Null. Doch irgendwas trieb mich an, meinen inneren Schweinehund zu überwinden, und nochmal auszuwerfen. Doch bevor ich dies tat, kürzte ich nochmal das Vorfach, damit die Brotflocke näher am Grund war. 
Hier ein Bild von meiner Montage [der Kenner sieht, dass ich ein Heringsblei verwende, und zwar eins der Marke HeinerV - Danke Heiner  man sieht auch dass ich normalerweise nicht viel auf Karpfen angle :q :q ] achja das Rote ist meine Motorhaube :q 





Also beide Ruten nochmal rausgewuchtet..... 
nach ca. 3 Minuten, laufen ca. 1-2 Meter Schnur von der Rolle, zuerst dachte ich noch es sei der Wind, doch sicherheitshalber nahm ich die Rute in die Hand. Nach ca. 3 Minuten bewegte sich der "Schnurpunkt" zielstrebig in Richtung Seemitte. Jetzt wars Zeit für den Anhieb.... und diesmal hatte ich ihn! 
Was jetzt kam war mehr als furchtbar... der Wind pfiff mir um die Ohren, der Fisch war kaum zu halten, da ich nicht zuviel Druck ausüben wollte (hatte ja schließlich schon einen verloren) 
Nach ca. 15 Minuten Drill, konnte ich den Fisch dann endlich keschern. Ein strammer Karpfen ! 
Hab dann noch versucht mit Selbstauslöser ein Bild hinzukriegen, ich hoffe ihr könnt was erkennen :q und wie schon gesagt das rote ist die Motorhaube  






Gerade als ich ihn betäuben und mit einem Kiemenschnitt ins Jenseits befördern wollte, spannte er seine Flügel auf und flog zurück ins Wasser :q 

P.S: Ich hab den Fisch nicht gewogen.. wie schwer schätzt ihr den?


----------



## Laksos (30. März 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Petri heil, Franz,

zu so einem wunderschön glänzenden Karpfen und zu so einer großen roten Frühjahrs-Motorhaube!    #6


----------



## Samyber (30. März 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Hey sauber !!! #r 

Schöner Fang, ich glaube ich muß auch endlich mal los !!!!!!

Aber heute war erstmal Gartenarbeit angesagt !!  

Naja, das nächste Wochenende kommt bestimmt !


----------



## Case (30. März 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

6-7 Pfund.  Aber sehr gesund.

Petri
Case


----------



## Alexander2781 (30. März 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Hallo Franz, 

glückwunsch zu Deinem ersten Karpfen in diesem Jahr. Also ich schätze, daß dieser Karpfen ca. 8 Pfund auf die Waage bringen würde.

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander2781


----------



## ShogunZ (30. März 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Der Karpfen hat doch keine 8 Pfund - is jetzt nix gegen dich Franz.
Schätz auch so ~6 Pfund.

...Wartets mal, hab a cooles Bild.


----------



## ShogunZ (30. März 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Hallo zusammen!!!
Cooler Bericht Franz!!!

War letztes Mal auch auf Karpfen, und sogar recht erfolgreich.

Im Anhang findet ihr ein Bild, das ein Kumpel von mir geschossen hat. (während meines Drills)
War zwar ein ziemlicher Winzling, aber aussuchen kann man sich die Karpfen ja noch nicht.

Morgen gehts wieder raus und da versuch ich auch ein paar Schnappschüsse zu machen.


----------



## lector (31. März 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Ja Petri Franz  #r 
Schöner Fisch zum Anfang der Saison! Die dinger sind auch sowas von Aerodynamisch der kleinste Windstoss und die sind wieder im Wasser :q 

Gruss Tom


----------



## rob (31. März 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

petri heil franzl!!!!
ich schätz ihn auf 7-8 pfund#h#h


----------



## Pilkman (31. März 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Glückwunsch Franzerl!!!  #h  #h  #h 

Wirklich ein bildhübscher Fisch, den Du da auf die Matte gelegt hast. #6 Tolle Färbung, wird bestimmt mal ein dickes Schmuckstück!

Gewichtsmäßig schätzt ich ihn aufgrund Deiner Halteposition und der Relation zu Deinen Händen auf ca. 5 Pfund - er sieht vom Winter noch recht schlank aus. Aber das ist ja eigentlich nebensächlich. Immerhin hast Du die Saison schon mal eingeläutet...

PS: Deine Erfolgsmontage ist ja echt der Hammer - sieht aus wie von MacGyver zusammengebaut. Aber was soll´s, sie hat´s gemacht... #6


----------



## Lenzibald (31. März 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Servus. Was seh ich denn da ohne Hightec nen Karpfen fangen wo gibts denn sowas. Gratuliere würd auch so 3 kilo meinen Mach weiter so ich fang meine auch ohne Hightec.


----------



## anglermeister17 (31. März 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem wunderschön gezeichneten Fisch, manchmal muss man beim Angeln einfach hartnäckig bleieben, was für dich zum Erfolg geführt hat. Mich juckts auch schon wieder in den Fingern...
Gruß und 
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## Forellenudo (31. März 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Hallo Franzel

Glückwunsch zu diesem Exemplar #v  #v 

Gruß Udo #6


----------



## Achim_68 (31. März 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Sauber der Franz!  


da sieht man mal, für was ein gut sortierter Angelkoffer alles gut ist  :q


----------



## Franz_16 (31. März 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Hi 
Danke  
ich schätze den Karpfen auch auf ca. 5-6 Pfund ! Mehr sinds wohl nicht.... aber wie gesagt, das Gewicht ist ja wurscht.... 

Ich werd wenn möglich morgen nochmal ausrücken.... wenn das Wetter so bleibt denk ich habt ich gute Chancen....


----------



## Franz_16 (1. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

hi 
ich hab heute wieder zugeschlagen...


----------



## C.K. (1. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Ja Petri Heil Franz! #r 
An Dir, scheint ein versierter Karpfenangler verloren gegangen zu sein! Obwohl der letzte Karpfen verdächtig ähnlich dem ersten aussieht! ;+ 
Ach, ja bevor ich es vergesse, die Motorhaube könnte mal poliert werden. :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## robertb (1. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Dickes Petri Franz,

hab heute auch meinen ersten Karpfen in diesem Jahr bewundern dürfen 
Die Karpfen sind schon ganz schön auf Trab dank dem schönen Wetter  #6


----------



## sebastian (1. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Schöne Karpfen ! das Gewicht ist egal, hauptsache feiner Drill und schöner Fische
*Reschpeckt*


----------



## arno (1. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Moin!
Klasse Franz!!!
Wie lang war der zweite Drill?
Was für Köder und welche Montage???
C.K. hat recht, Du solltest mal deinen Wagen Pollieren!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (1. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

@CK ja klar ist ja auch der gleiche :q 

bin erst gegen 18.30 Uhr ausgerückt.... einen hab ich beim Anhieb noch versemmelt.... 

aber ab morgen hab ich 2 Wochen frei.... da werd ich mal ein paar Räuchern


----------



## Franz_16 (1. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

@arno
1. polieren??? niemals.... ich wasch mein Auto einmal im Jahr.... das muss reichen

2. Drill: hmmm war nicht so schlimm wie beim letzten mal, ca 10 Minuten dann war er fertig... 

3. Montage + Köder! siehe Bild mit der Dreckigen Motorhaube.... :q 

ich hab auch noch ein Foto vom Drill da... wollt ihr das auch noch :q :q


----------



## C.K. (1. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Na komm Franz, einer geht noch!:q Will Dich mal in Aktion sehen!:q


----------



## Franz_16 (1. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*


----------



## C.K. (1. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Hilfe, ich bin geblendet! Ist die Strahlung bei Euch da oben im Gebirge wirklich so heftig??? Kein Wunder, dass da die Wurst ausbleicht!:q:q:q


----------



## Franz_16 (1. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

@CK 
bis ich die Alpen seh, muss ich ca 300 Km fahren :q :q 

das Bild war so langweilig dann hab ich einfach eine künstliche Sonne reingemacht


----------



## arno (1. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Franz, das ist nen Drill:


----------



## Knobbes (1. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

@ Franz,
Glückwunsch zum Fang.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Franz_16 (1. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

hi hi ... 
das wäre genau das richtige für mich :q müsste mir nur noch nen Ständer für die Bohrmaschine bauen damit ich nicht aufstehen muss :q :q


----------



## arno (1. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

lolol


----------



## Franz_16 (2. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

ich traus mich ja kaum noch zu sagen, aber ich war heute schon wieder erfolgreich


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Peter Dorsch (2. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Hallo Franzl! #r 
Dolles Ding-Du mauserst Dich ja so langsam zum"Spezimanhunter"   
Allerdings solltest Du dem Karpfen mal ein Par Tage Ruhe gönnen,der
sieht durch das ständige drillen schon recht mager und mitgenommen aus.
Frage:Wie oft darf man eigentlich ein und den selben Fisch fangen?

Grüssli Peter Dorsch #h  #h  #h


----------



## Dorschjäger (2. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Glückwunsch Franz.
Hab gestern Stck.-2- 46er gefangen. Halt ne Sportex-Rute.

Weiterhin Petri
und eins die besten Angler leben  in   B A Y E R N !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dorschjäger


----------



## Franz_16 (2. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*



			
				Peter Dorsch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Franzl! #r
> 
> Frage:Wie oft darf man eigentlich ein und den selben Fisch fangen?



die Frage müsste lauten wie oft schafft man es :q :q


----------



## Dorschjäger (2. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Hi Franz,
das ist nur der Neid. In Berlin glaub ich kennen die gar keine Karpfen, nur Sprotten.

Tight lines
Dorschjäger


----------



## Franz_16 (2. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Wie sollen die Karpfen kennen? 

Die kennen noch nicht mal Semmeln :q :q


----------



## heinerv (3. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Hallo Franz,

schöne Bilder - schöne Karpfen

PETRI HEIL

Da siehst Du, zu was die Heringsbleie zu gebrauchen sind.

Jetzt werde ich es heute doch an der Wörnitz versuchen.

Gruß
Heinerv


----------



## Knobbes (3. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Glüchwunsch Franz, da fängst ja die Kapitalen in allen Grössen.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Peter Dorsch (3. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Hallo Franzl(mein Lieblingsbayer) #g  #h 
Sebstverständlich jiebt es in Bärlin "Semmeln",nur das das Doppelbrötchen
sind.Eure Semmeln heißen bei uns nun mal"Schrippen".
@Dorschjäger-Karpfen haben wir"Preißn"auch :q  :q 
@heinerv-Deine Heringsbleie werden ab dem 12.04 in Kappeln zum
Einsatz kommen.
Grüssli-Peter Dorsch #h  #h  #h


----------



## Franz_16 (7. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

mal zur Abwechslung, die 2 Karpfen, die ich heute gefangen hab


----------



## Franz_16 (7. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

die Erfolgsmontage !


----------



## Trout killer (7. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Srvus @Franzel,
Warst ja heute schon wieder erfolgreich zum gegensaz zu mir :qich habe mal wieder nix gefangen schöne Karpfen


Gruß Trout killer


----------



## Knobbes (7. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Hi Franz,
super Bilder und super Motage, da wars ja klar, das was fangen musstest.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## JonasH (7. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Der zweite ist ja geil!
Schätze ihn so auf 10 15 kg?(30 PFD)   :q


----------



## Franz_16 (7. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

der hat auf die Montage gebissen, die oben zu sehen ist.... 
echt krass, wundert mich wie der überhaupt den Haken ins Maul bekommen hat....


----------



## arno (7. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Franz, das liegt an den bayern , die haben immer große Schnauze!!! #g  #g  :q  :q  #6  #6


----------



## robertb (7. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

@Arno Na, Na,

meistens heist bei uns in Bayern in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft   

@Franzl Hab mich bei der Montage auch gewundert aber dein Erfolg an dem Gewässer gibt dir Recht  #6


----------



## Franz_16 (7. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

und viel dahinter


----------



## wolle (7. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

PETRI FRANZ,mach weiter so  #6


----------



## Franz_16 (7. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Ja, die Montage hab ich selber erfunden (naja ich hab sie mir zumindest selber ausgedacht, wahrscheinlich angeln auch andere damit). War aus der Not heraus, da bei uns alle immer mit Mais auf Grund geangelt haben,(auch ich) irgendwann ging da nichts mehr ausser Brachsen.... sofort war klar wir haben keine Fische mehr im Wasser... was ich aber nicht glauben konnte, und nach zahlreichen Experimenten bin ich dann auf die Idee mit dem Brot gekommen. Am meisten gefällt mir, dass es sehr sehr einfach ist, und trotzdem funktioniert!


----------



## arno (8. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Franz, ich werd deine Montage aber mal ausprobieren!!!
Kann ja nicht alles so schlecht wie Weißwurscht sein!!!
Grins!!!


----------



## arno (8. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Hab mir gerade das Bild in groß angeschaut!
Das ist doch eine ganz normale Grundmontage ausser das Blei!
Die Montage mach ich auch immer !!!


----------



## Franz_16 (8. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

@Arno
komm zum Bayrischen Boardtreffen, Samstag morgen Weißwurscht Frühstück mit Weizen, das ist der Himmel der Bayern.... :q


----------



## arno (8. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

:v  :v  :v neeeeeeeeeee ,keine Weißwurscht!!!!!!!!!!
Und zuviel Bier hat mit der Arzt verboten, weil ich davon Pickel bekomme!!!
Also trink ich mit meinem Doc lieber Whiskey!!!!
Schmeckt auch besser und man muss nicht so oft laufen!!!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Dorsch1 (8. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Franzl Du Stippangler.
läufst jetzt über zu den Carphuntern oder wie die sich nennen? :q  :q 

Glückwunsch zu Deinen Erfolgen.#6

Ich glaube ich sollte Dich mal zu einer gemeinsamen Carpfishingsession besuchen.
Das heinerV Geheimblei hab ich ja auch.Kann also nur erfolgreich werden.   :q  :q


----------



## Franz_16 (8. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

@Micha
da gehn wir lieber ein Weissbier trinken, dass is lustiger :q 

ich geh jetzt ins Bett, will morgen um 8 am Wasser sein... 

N8 allerseits


----------



## Knobbes (15. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Hi Franz, 
über Ostern konnte ich auch endlich mal meinen ersten Karpfen für diese Jahr fangen. 
Ca. 62 cm und  ca. 5kg geschätzt.
Hab ihn wieder schwimmen lasssen, siehe Bild.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Knobbes (15. April 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Karpfen !!!*

Weiter Bilder.


----------

